# LP copy build



## tranman (Feb 4, 2009)

Well I'm still in university so that limits my space (student housing) to tinker with stuff, plus I don't have any woodworking tools. Always wanted to build my own Les Paul (will some day!!) so I went on eBay after hearing some good things on a Les Paul forum about these bodies with neck by Eden. So maybe i'm not "building it" per say and I know made in china (i heard maybe korea), blah blah but at least I get to put the hardware I want into it.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/LP-Model-Single-...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

They ask for $120 plus $100 shipping! Comes with case though if that is any consolation. They have a best offer option on ebay so I got it for $100 plus the $100 shipping....

Will have pics when it arrives.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Good luck with that. Sounds like it's worth a try. Your going to have to find a drill and drill the bridge post holes. 
The only thing I can think that may be a problem is it the neck has a twist in it. 

Get some JS Moore's V59's and you be rockin'


----------



## tranman (Feb 4, 2009)

I have access to a lot of tools at home, my dad is a millwright mechanic and has a huge collection of tools.


----------



## tranman (Feb 4, 2009)

I ordered the guitar on eBay last week and paid on Thursday, it arrived today. Only took one week from Hong Kong to me, in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada. I was very impressed with the shipping time. I have some pics of the opening of the box etc. It's very hard to find the veneer and how thick it is. Does have a thick maple cap. If anyone knows where I can get a cheap set of cavity and toggle back plates let me know!

Things I have on the way:
Grover-102-18C tuners
Epiphone bridge/tailpiece
GFS Fat Pat both neck and bridge
Cream pickup rings and poker chip
Straplocks from GFS
Chrome jackplate
Gold tophat knobs
RS modern wiring kit.....I think thats it

Anyway here are the pics.


----------



## tranman (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## tranman (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

what body wood?

I wonder if it will be an Epi/agile-kille when it's done! it LOOKS good at least


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Interesting. Looks pretty nice cosmetically. Keep us in the loop. It would be interesting to find out how it plays when you get it completed.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks good....

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Gibson-USA-Les-P...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Gibson-USA-Les-P...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

by the time you've added all the hardware, how much will you have paid?


----------



## tranman (Feb 4, 2009)

It'll be about $550-600 I think. I tried to get the best parts for the least amount I could find, so most of my parts came from ebay.


----------

